# Paypal



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

in regards to paypal. 
i have always used it to buy items online, but i have never sold anything. im looking to sell a few things in the For sale/ trade section. My paypal is linked to my bank account, so what do i need to do to send money from my paypal account to my bank account? And i also see posts asking for non CC paypal only. what does that mean?
i want to get this all worked out before i sell, so i know what im getting into and avoid any kind of misunderstanding.
any help is appreciated ^^


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

To send $$ to your bank acct from paypal, after someone sends the $$ to you, you just transfer it to your bank (there's a button you click on). 

Also, I'm not sure if this is true for everyone, but when people send me a payment, PayPal automatically takes out a fee (anywhere from $.49 to $1.61 so far IME) . I guess that's how they make their money. But, there is no fee for you to transfer $$ back and forth to your bank acct. The only fees I've ever seen are when I recieve $$ from someone, and an additional fee if that person does the "e-check" thing.

Not sure I can accurately explain non-CC.

-Dave


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't know you could transfer from your PP account to your bank account..... I guess I never tried either. 

Many people ask for non-CC payments because of PP charging the seller a fee for CC payments, but they don't charge if it's out of your PP account or bank account. I take payments either way just to keep more options open to buyers, but it does chip into the price of what you're selling then.

I also have a special checking account set up just for PP and keep only a small amount in it, rather than sticking our main account out there and risking something happening.


----------



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

oh, ok. i much appreciate the help!
tyty


----------

